# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Ищем слушателей электронной музыки ;)

## Alynn

Уважаемые участники RuBoard!

Позвольте представить вам наш музыкальный лейбл USC (United Studios Corporation). USC занимается распространением музыки (преимущественно - электронной) по открытой лицензии Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike, и его главной задачей является популяризация музыки более и менее известных композиторов. Нам важно и интересно любое мнение слушателей. 
Ознакомиться с изданиями USC можно в официальном блоге лейбла - там есть возможность и онлайн-предпрослушки, и возможность свободно скачать архивы с альбомами. 

Ждём вас у нас в гостях! :)

----------


## maggiore

адрес диктуй

----------

